# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Project Jacquard, smart jacket, Google Inc., ATAP group, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

ATAP group, Google Inc.

Levi Strauss & Co.

Home page - jacquard.com
atap.google.com/jacquard

Technical Program Lead at Google ATAP - Ivan Poupyrev

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's Project Jacquard wants to put a trackpad on your pants"

by Roberto Baldwin
May 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to Project Jacquard

Published on May 29, 2015




> Project Jacquard is a new system for weaving technology into fabric, transforming everyday objects, like clothes, into interactive surfaces. Project Jacquard will allow designers and developers to build connected, touch-sensitive textiles into their own products. This is just the beginning, and we're very excited to see what people will do with it.

----------


## Airicist

How Google Wants to Turn Everything Into a Wearable

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Google thinks the future of wearables might be making the clothes we already wear connected. It's Project Jacquard with Levis may herald a future when a swipe on a sleeve makes a phone call and your pants are talking to the cloud.

----------


## Airicist

Levi's Commuter x Jacquard by Google trucker jacket

Published on May 20, 2016




> Levi's and Google collaborate to create the newest in wearable technology - the Levi's Commuter x Jacquard by Google Trucker Jacket.
> 
> Coming in the Spring of 2017, it is the first ever smart garment with Jacquard by Google technology woven in. Stay connected, not distracted as you get directions, information on nearby places, change your music, and answer calls. 
> 
> Levi Strauss & Co. has been innovating since the birth of the first pair of jeans in 1873. The Levi's Commuter x Jacquard by Google Trucker Jacket continues this legacy by offering seamless connectivity and a safer ride. Be in the moment on and off your bike.

----------


## Airicist

See project Jaquard, Google's crazy-smart jacket

Published on May 23, 2016




> Google and Levi's are teaming up to create a smart jacket, one that allows users to access all kinds of services right from the garment, whether that's making a phone call or accessing Google Play and Spotify. The jacket is due out in the spring of 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Project Jacquard: Levi’s smart jacket first look

Published on Sep 25, 2017




> The Levi's Commuter Trucker jacket comes with Project Jacquard, which makes the sleeve itself touch sensitive. You can control your phone while you ride your bike, and we’ve tried it on.

----------


## Airicist

Jacquard by Google: Trying on the jacket for the first time

Published on Sep 25, 2017




> During SXSW 2017, we unveiled the Levi's® Commuter™ Trucker Jacket with Jacquard by Google. For the very first time, visitors could try on the jacket and check out its features before it goes on sale on September 27th, 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Levi's Commuter Jacket with Jacquard by Google - Hands on review

Published on Apr 10, 2018




> Did you know you can control smartphone functions with a Levi’s denim jacket? It’s all thanks to Google’s Jacquard technology. We’ve been wearing the Commuter Trucker Jacket over the past few months, and it really does enhance the way we interact with our smartphones, so, is this $350 jacket worth adding to your wardrobe?

----------


## Airicist

Google Jacquard smart jacket Hands-On

Published on May 14, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Connected Not Distracted | Levi’s® Trucker Jacket with Jacquard™ by Google

Sep 30, 2019




> The Levi’s® Trucker Jacket with Jacquard™ by Google is as aspirational as it is functional. It seamlessly merges Levi’s® iconic style with the technology of Google, to inspire connection and enhance experiences everyday. This innovative jacket is easy to use, as a few simple gestures will keep you connected – not distracted – while you’re on the go.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google wants its AI to disappear in your clothes"

by Jennifer Elias
October 3, 2019

----------

